# 00003 - Control Module 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Car is a 2009 Q7 3.6... Ignore all the 'cannot be reached' - first auto scan (as cut & paste below) was run with the ignition off 

My question is in regards to the 00003 code showing up in the instrument cluster. The freeze frame indicates it showed up about 2 weeks before the car was purchased in September 2012. Does this indicate that the instrument cluster was replaced? The mileage is correct when compared to Car Fax records, but if the cluster was replaced, I find it hard to believe that the dealership did everything correctly except adapt it... oh, wait. 

Another anomaly I ran across was the MMI. VCDS said something like "It appears this is a new unit not yet initialized..." All a bit odd to me.

So, my real question is, what do I have to do to adapt the instrument cluster properly? There were no options in the dropdown.

Thanks in advance!

Autoscan:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
Data version: 20121223

Friday,20,December,2013,11:15:20:55365

Chassis Type: 4F0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 0E 0F 15 16 17 19 1E 36 37 42 46 47 4F
52 56 62 65 6C 6D 6F 72 76 77

Mileage: 117760km/73172miles

01-Engine -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
04-Steering Angle -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
6F-Centr. Conv. II -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4F0-910-852.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 B HW: 4F0 905 852 D
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H05 0090 
Revision: 00H05000 Serial number: 10602401089957
Coding: 0000131
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2541176FEC39433073D

Part No: 4F0 910 132 J
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H03 0020

Part No: 4F0 910 220 A
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H01 0040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 4L0-910-7xx-07-H.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 732 R HW: 4E0 035 729 A
Component: Interfacebox H43 4610 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 354FY087540992
Coding: 0002003
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 387FCE1B4B8BCED8D8B

Part No: 4L0 910 609 
Component: E0380 BedienteilH01 0060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 043 B HW: 4L0 820 043 L
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH07 0040 
Revision: 00---013 Serial number: 00000030097467
Coding: 0524326
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 23450977E20DBD001D9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 N HW: 4F0 907 279 
Component: ILM Fahrer H21 0310 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0010123
Shop #: WSC 08166 444 18491
VCID: 3467FA2B57E32AB8F43

Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 01

Component: Fehler Lin-Slave 02

2 Faults Found:
01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 173
Mileage: 115076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.19
Time: 10:44:00

01498 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Right (M3) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 174
Mileage: 113456 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.02
Time: 15:02:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 110 B HW: 4L0 035 110 
Component: MP3-Changer H45 0390 
Revision: 00045002 Serial number: AUZ5ZBH8458578
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1E333883C96F90E8327

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 4E0-910-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 593 M HW: 4E0 035 593 F
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0334635
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3169F33FA8F11F909F5

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 240
Mileage: 108565 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.06.10
Time: 16:55:35


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 4L0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 4L0 920 981 S HW: 4L0 920 981 S
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H06 0131 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 8NJ42T968 
Coding: 8B9663040100D705020201
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 408FA6FBD35B861860B

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 214
Mileage: 92905 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.09.11
Time: 15:36:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 4F0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 907 468 F HW: 4F0 907 468 F
Component: GW-BEM 4CAN-M H06 0022 
Revision: LA602018 Serial number: 1800L0852581A6
Coding: 000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 326BFC336DF72488E6F

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 D HW: 8K0 915 181 D
Component: J367-BDM H06 0080 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1E: Media Player 2 (R199) Labels: 4E0-035-785.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 035 785 F HW: 4E0 035 785 C
Component: SG ext.Player H15 0850 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55E1574ADD7540A59

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 959 760 C HW: 4F0 959 760 C
Component: MEM-FS H08 0062 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001095584
Coding: 00581300000011110000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3169F33F68F11F909F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 888 M HW: 4E0 919 887 M
Component: MNS US H51 1100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 313FW087539465
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 387FCE1B4B8BCED8D8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 4L0-910-223-BO.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 223 G HW: 4L0 035 223 D
Component: DSP-High AU716 H03 0150 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000064825
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 285F1E5B9B2B5E5848B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 D
Component: ILM Beifahrer H12 0100 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000036843
Coding: 0012001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: DEB3F88309EF50E8F27

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 T HW: 4E0 035 542 
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0630 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 304FL087623055
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3169F33FA8F11F909F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 4F0-910-273-BA.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 273 B HW: 4F0 907 273 A
Component: Reifendruck 3 H05 0100 
Revision: 00050100 Serial number: 00000900074675
Coding: 0062424
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 224B0C73FD17B40816F

1 Fault Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 253
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 109385 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.10.07
Time: 07:44:37

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 47.0
Temperature: 24.0°C
Error Code: 1
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 945 HW: 4L0 827 851 C
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H25 0290 
Revision: --H25001 Serial number: E5030000B 
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38354
VCID: ECD7A24BCF5332786C3

Part No: 4L0 910 946 
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H25 0290

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6F: Centr. Conv. II
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 K HW: 4F0 919 283 K
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0100 
Revision: 00H12000 Serial number: 69820815002070
Coding: 0221246
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2C57E24B8FD37278AC3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 4E0-910-336.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 336 G HW: 4E0 862 335 
Component: Handyvorb2 H20 1120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005043773
Coding: 0010900
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 275D1D6796355120411

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


(Before it gets mentioned, I have since updated my VCDS software to release 12.12.0/data ver. 20130910, as of last week. I can do an autoscan of either my B5, B6 or TT to prove it, but I won't have the Q7 back in my possession until Thursday the 2nd)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not an up to date valid auto-scan....

Please post one as per the rules of this forum.

Thank you


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

For such a prolific poster, I would have thought you could read. Guess I was wrong...

Anybody with still living braincells care to chime in? Senility is a sad sight to behold.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You must post version 12.12 or higher as a rule requirement of RT.

Prolific this........

Please read rule #6

I would like to actually help as would others so please just do what is required for this forum like everyone else is required to perform.

Thank you


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Fine, here's one from yesterday:

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910

Tuesday,31,December,2013,18:50:03:55365

Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5 (1995 > 2001)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 551 M
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0001 
Coding: 06711
Shop #: WSC 63251 
VCID: 3467FA2B04E32ABE40B-5122

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0001

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 389 E
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D46 
Coding: 04295
Shop #: WSC 01234 
VCID: 3561C72F0F9933B6775-5122

No fault code found.

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 P
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D58 
Coding: 00160
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 2D51EF4FE7C97B760F5-2598

No fault code found.

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 1002 
Coding: 00304
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 3A7BD4132687DCCE9A7-5140

No fault code found.

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 QX
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D13 
Coding: 00264
Shop #: WSC 25167 
VCID: 9129D3BFDBB1BF968BD-5122

No fault code found.

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump D11 
Coding: 16236
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 408FA6FB405B861ED43-4EB2

1 Fault Found:
01367 - Central Locking Pump Run Time Exceeded (Likely Leak) 
35-00 - -

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00101
Shop #: WSC 09416 
VCID: E0CFC67B609B661E743-4B4C

3 Faults Found:
01377 - Ultra Sonic Sensor for Alarm System; Left (G170) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
01378 - Ultra Sonic Sensor for Alarm System; Right (G171) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
01382 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Front Left 
35-00 - -

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: E5C1D76F7FB90336875-5198

No fault code found.

--------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 24470A6BB403BA3ED0B-4B00

No fault code found.

End 

--------------------------------------------------------------

-------


Aaaaand here's one from today:

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,01,January,2014,15:05:58:55365

Chassis Type: 4B (4B - Audi A6 C5 (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67
75 76 77

VIN: WAUCD64B74N------ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 AA
Component: 2.7L V6/5VT G 0010 
Coding: 07752
Shop #: WSC 02334 
VCID: 820BECF38ED7D40E027-5122
WAUCD64B74N------ AUZ7Z0D-------

10 Faults Found:
17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235) 
P1453 - 35-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
16523 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0139 - 35-10 - Response too Slow - Intermittent
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 2 
P1411 - 35-00 - Insufficient Flow
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1 
P0421 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold
17943 - Camshaft Timing Adj. Bank2 (N208) 
P1535 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17935 - Camshaft Timing Adj. Bank1 (N205) 
P1527 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1 
P1423 - 35-00 - Insufficient Flow
17069 - ECM Power Relay Control Circuit (J271) 
P0685 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
17072 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271) 
P0688 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 EE
Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 2223 
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02334 
VCID: 6ED328432A4F406E76F-5122

2 Faults Found:
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
18161 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
P1753 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 H
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 3428 
Coding: 06397
Shop #: WSC 02334 
VCID: 26431063C23F482ECEF-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY2.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AR
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat 0208 
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 02335 
VCID: 6ADB245316A7AC4E2A7-2572

2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 655 AB
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 1001 
Coding: 0000607
Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
VCID: 70EF363B607B569E643-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 487 F
Component: Lenkradelektronik D01 
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02334 
VCID: 2F6DF547EDC509663D9-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 983 F
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D16 
Coding: 16264
Shop #: WSC 00222 
VCID: 2B55E157D9DD7546111-5122
WAUCD64B74N------ AUZ7Z0D-------

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 M
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D38 
Coding: 15885
Shop #: WSC 02334 
VCID: 3365F93701ED2D86591-4EB2

6 Faults Found:
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - -
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - -
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - -
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
35-00 - -
01573 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Rear Left 
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0204 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C57E24BDCD3727E18B-4AE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00050
Shop #: WSC 02334 
VCID: 04076AEB14C35A3EB0B-4B32

2 Faults Found:
00774 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Left (G76) 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00776 - Level Control System Sensor; Left Front (G78) 
28-00 - Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 N
Component: symphony II NP2 0410 
Coding: 02005
Shop #: WSC 66304 
VCID: 2B55E157D9DD7546111-5058

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

End ----------------------------------------------------------------------


Enough proof that I own a legitimate cable?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry made up scans which don't reflect the attributes of the above criteria scan is not valid auto-scan.

Why are you being so evasive?

Please just post the valid scan for your questions and cut the crap.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Neither of those are made-up scans, genius. I copied and pasted the results directly from VCDS to notepad.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Here's another "made up" scan of my UltraSport, posting right from the driver seat

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,01,January,2014,21:25:38:55365

Chassis Type: 8E (8E - Audi A4 B6/B7 (2001 > 2008))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 25 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65
67 69 75 76 77

VIN: WAUJC68E65A------ Mileage: 196460km/122074miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 BC HW: 8E0 909 018 A
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0010 
Coding: 0016501
Shop #: WSC 65728 1018 854933
VCID: 72EB3C336E77648E927-5122

1 Fault Found:
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System 
P0411 - 002 - Incorrect Flow Detected
Readiness: 0000 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 
Component: ABS/ESP front 3429 
Coding: 04275
Shop #: WSC 25166 
VCID: E5C1D76F7FB90336875-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 AC
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1424 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 62CB4C73EE97F40EE27-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 F
Component: int. Lastmodul RDW 0517 
Coding: 01011
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 3561C72F0F9933B6775-4AE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 1001 
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000
VCID: 3F8DA5076DA5F9E6AD9-5140

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0611 
Coding: 01041
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 3E73D8033AAFF0EEA6F-4B00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 920 950 P
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D42 
Coding: 00231
Shop #: WSC 25166 
VCID: 3663C023129F38AE7EF-5122
WAUJC68E65A------ AUZ6Z0D-------

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
Component: Komfortgerát T7B 1612 
Coding: 11852
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 72EB3C333E77648E927-4AE6

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E1959801
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0205 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E1959802E
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0205 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8E0959801A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0205 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8E0959802A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0205 

1 Fault Found:
01559 - Drivers Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00060
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 04076AEB14C35A3EB0B-4AE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 H
Component: symphony II PM6 0410 
Coding: 01001
Shop #: WSC 25088 
VCID: 2C57E24BDCD3727E18B-5058

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

This one from my TT, just another one I "made up", just pulled it right out of thin air

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,01,January,2014,21:34:18:55365

Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT (1999 > 2007)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

Mileage: 173580km/107857miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AMU.lbl
Part No: 8N0 906 018 T
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G01 0001 
Coding: 06610
Shop #: WSC 25167 
VCID: 428BACF34E57940EC27-5140

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 C
Component: ABS/EDS 20 IE CAN V003 
Coding: 13504
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3C77D20B2CB3E2FE88B-4AE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 285F1E5BC82B5E5EFC3-256C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8N8-909-601.lbl
Part No: 8N8 909 601 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 2008 
Coding: 10102
Shop #: WSC 25166 
VCID: F7FD8D27D51581A6259-515E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 930 E
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D09 
Coding: 05244
Shop #: WSC 25167 
VCID: 3365F93701ED2D86591-4AE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 B
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006 
VCID: 1F4D05879D6599E68D9-4B00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
Part No: 8N7 962 267 A
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D05 
Coding: 15980
Shop #: WSC 25169 
VCID: 3E73D8033AAFF0EEA6F-4EE8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004 
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: E5C1D76F7FB90336875-517A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8N0 035 186 A
Component: Radio D05 
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 2E53E843EACF006E36F-4AE6

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No problem sorry but I am merely following the precautionary measures to authenticate you.

I am referring to not posting that same scan from the car you first asked questions about.
So now three different scans for what reason?

I have cross referenced the data and you may commence as I see it is from same valid license.


Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I don't have access to the Q7 at the moment as she's out of state, visiting family. I won't be able to run another autoscan on the Q7 with the updated VCDS software for a few more days. I provided the autoscans of some of my other vehicles to prove I have a legit cable (I actually own two genuine Ross-Tech cables).

The climate control blower was replaced early last year, so there may have been some damage done to the CAN wiring by the dealership parts-swapper monkeys. However, everything works like it should, so I don't think it would be worth my time and effort to pull the dash out chasing a gremlin that's not causing any problems. Thanks for your time.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Turns out that all fuses in all three locations were good. I decided to map the adaptation channels of the instrument cluster controller and in doing so I had to login with the adaptation code, and that seems to have made the DTC go away.


----------

